# Got my hair colored &&



## TonyaB (Jan 4, 2009)

I went to the salon on the 30th to get my hair like the color in the picture below - I brought it in as well.
The lady made me pick three colors I picked a blonde color(highlights as shown below), a dark brown (tips), and a regular brown(all over). My natural hair color is black/off black if that matters & I had brown low low lights.

So this is what I wanted:
http://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq302/t0nyab/01.jpg
This is what I came out with:
http://i458.photobucket.com/albums/qq302/t0nyab/12.png
(NO MAKE UPP SORRY! LOL A LIL ROUGH)

I told her my hair was like orange ish and looked nothing like the picture I brought in and she said that it's in the picture I just have to curl my hair for it too look like that.. 
Do yall think it looks like the picture in anyway?? Suggestions?


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2009)

not really. Aside from the curls, yours seems a bit flatter in color. :/

I'd talk to someone above her in the salon.


----------



## COBI (Jan 4, 2009)

The picture of what you wanted looks like a stripes technique to me versus traditional highlights.  It couldn't be achieved with traditional highlighting with tips.

If you look at the colors, they change in horizontal bands/stripes not by strands.  The roots are all dark, then there is a lightness, then all dark, then light, then dark at the ends again.  Due to the length of her hair, they appear to be 3-4.5" stripes.  

The stylist should have been able to discern and discuss this with you prior to the treatment.  If she just did base, highlights and tips, there is no way it would look like the target photo.  Either way, there is definitely not the contrast in your hair that is in the target photo, regardless of stripes or strands-application.  If you do decide to go for the look again, please keep in mind that stripes will look very different on straight hair than it does on the target photo's curly/wavy hair.

Of course, if you just want the "colors" and not the whole "look" of the target photo, then ignore my rambling about stripes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would also recommend talking to someone higher at the salon.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with above; she didn't even get the nice lighter honeyish colours.

Dang girl I'm sorry for you, definitely talk to someone higher, it looks nothing like the picture. But I do have to thank you for that inspiration pic, now I really want it too!


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 5, 2009)

im in love with that hair color and style ,my hairs already long like that and i was already thinking about getting a side fringe.But id want them to do it exactly like the photo colours and everything.What is that highlight technique called i tried googling it but havent had any luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So sorry dont mean to steal your hairstyle idea but its wicked ive got to have it lol I think obviously theres a drastic difference in length of your hair and in the inspiration photo so she wouldnt be able to get it to look exactly like the photo style wise but she didnt even give you the colours at all in my oppinion.Your photo and the photo of the hair dont look alike in the slightest to me.I would go back to the salon an demand your money back or them to fix it,no charge.Your hair the way it is doesnt look bad but it doesnt look anything like the photo either.Im actually scared every time i go to get my hair done lol I always always bring in a photo like you did an say give me exactly that colour that style that cut nothing else,can you do this for me can you get my hair to look like this? And they always go yeah an then i always look a complete COMPLETE opposite from the photo ive brought in.For example i went in with a photo of a celeb with long dark hair just like mine but with face framing and deep honey coloured highlights.She spent hours on my hair refused to give me a blow out she said was too late the salon was closing so i left in winter with wet hair.I got home looked in the mirror and i now had shoulder length hair,layers everywhere with WHITE & GREY HIGHLIGHTS! I cried all night long went in the next morning they cut all my hair cos the lady had fried it so now i had shorter then shoulder length hair and she put a dark colour over all the highlights to color in the greys and white.So basicly i paid a fortune to have all my hair chopped off and fried and to walk out with the same dark base
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Now ill have one stylist i trust and have her as my permanent stylist  i only ever go to her every one should do that i think


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 5, 2009)

There is NO contrast in color whatsoever. Straight or not. Where is the lighter color? It looks like you got a rinse not highlights. I would be annoyed too. I'd totally go back and talk to someone in charge.


----------



## TonyaB (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG!!! I feel the same EXACT way!! I rarely ever go to the salon because I'm so scared they'll mess my hair up! When I was about 12 I went to the salon to get a trim and the lady had cut my hair up to my CHIN!! I was so mad! My hair hasn't even grown much since then! It's taking forever. Every since then I am terrified to get my hair done.. I had bangs cut once and I think that was the only person that didn't mess my hair up! Over the summer I was suppose to get honey blonde highlights with a lighter brown hair color - I brought a picture in yet again. And the lady gave me barely visible "highlights", low lights basically that you could only see in the light. I drove almost 2 hours to go to this salon because I thought they would deal with my ethnic hair very well but they are all the same. I also got a weave when fall first started and it was horrible... I wanted extensions like the ones that are tied/glued at the roots, but instead they gave me a weave which looked like a wig. And last week I go to get this dye and I come out looking like chuckie. 

Thanks for the suggestions every one I will give them a call tommorow because they aren't answering today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_im in love with that hair color and style ,my hairs already long like that and i was already thinking about getting a side fringe.But id want them to do it exactly like the photo colours and everything.What is that highlight technique called i tried googling it but havent had any luck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So sorry dont mean to steal your hairstyle idea but its wicked ive got to have it lol I think obviously theres a drastic difference in length of your hair and in the inspiration photo so she wouldnt be able to get it to look exactly like the photo style wise but she didnt even give you the colours at all in my oppinion.Your photo and the photo of the hair dont look alike in the slightest to me.I would go back to the salon an demand your money back or them to fix it,no charge.Your hair the way it is doesnt look bad but it doesnt look anything like the photo either.Im actually scared every time i go to get my hair done lol I always always bring in a photo like you did an say give me exactly that colour that style that cut nothing else,can you do this for me can you get my hair to look like this? And they always go yeah an then i always look a complete COMPLETE opposite from the photo ive brought in.For example i went in with a photo of a celeb with long dark hair just like mine but with face framing and deep honey coloured highlights.She spent hours on my hair refused to give me a blow out she said was too late the salon was closing so i left in winter with wet hair.I got home looked in the mirror and i now had shoulder length hair,layers everywhere with WHITE & GREY HIGHLIGHTS! I cried all night long went in the next morning they cut all my hair cos the lady had fried it so now i had shorter then shoulder length hair and she put a dark colour over all the highlights to color in the greys and white.So basicly i paid a fortune to have all my hair chopped off and fried and to walk out with the same dark base
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Now ill have one stylist i trust and have her as my permanent stylist  i only ever go to her every one should do that i think_


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 5, 2009)

I think it is very difficult to fine someone that is good with color.  I love the style and color of what you took to the stylist!!


----------



## COBI (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TonyaB* 

 
_ 
Thanks for the suggestions every one I will give them a call tommorow because they aren't answering today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know around here, unless they are in a mall, salons are typically closed on Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Chikky (Jan 6, 2009)

The salon/spa I work at is open 7 days a week, and until 9pm on weeknights! 

Tonya, I agree that you should talk to someone at the salon. I know it can be offputting to you, but if they are of any merit, they will be happy to fix what they did wrong. 

Also, as per your statement about getting prior color with barely discernible highlights in the summer? A small tip: Some colorists only work in the 'natural' realm of color. Meaning that they specialize in making things natural and and so that things, well... sometimes don't seem noticeable, but that's what alot of people want! We have one or two color specialists at our salon that do that. I would check the next time you make an appointment that you are placed with someone who does... how to put it? Not just natural highlights, hehe. I can't think of the right word. Not saying the 'natural' colorists are any less talented, but they just have a different technique! 

...Sorry, just a tip alot of people don't realize. If you tell the receptionist what you are looking for, they should be able to guide you to the right colorists. If they can't, talk to an actual colorist. We direct clients to colorists we think they would like, or let them talk to one all the time.  


I wish you much luck and hope to see an updated picture! I love the one you gave. If I'd seen that a week ago, I'm sure I'd have had that done! Since I just had the color done, it looks like I may bring that up to one of my gals in about 6 weeks! Hehe. 

Any other questions, feel free to PM me, or ask here!


----------



## Wicked Lovely (Jan 7, 2009)

Chikky since you work at a salon/spa maybe you could answer this for me lol When i was searching for the perfect stylist for myself lol i would either call up or go in and say what sort of things i like doing with my hair the colours and type of highlights i wanted and all that then i would ask if they could book me with the best stylist for me.And all i had ever gotton from every  place is and i quote "all our stylists are really good,anyone of them will be great for you" hmmmm Now i dont mean to sound rude and infact its not rude but not everyone is the best at everything.For example some stylists are there best doing color an highlights and some are there best at cutting and styling,some the best at the natural gorgeous look some with giving that funky and fun and unatural colours and a little wierd hairstyle cuts or some people are great at doing the colour corrections for those of us who go in with some home dye jobs nightmares lol  But you get my point right? So if i describe what i like why wont they ever match me up with the best stylist for ME lol Instead when i asking to be booked with the best stylist for me i always get this almost shocked and offended,well there all great attitude when thats not even what i meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 7, 2009)

u def need to talk with the salon. that looks like something u could have achieved at home with a single shade box kit! it doesnt look bad, but its def not what u asked and payed $$$ for!

ur hair just looks like a mixed all in one version of the seperate shades u see in the pic. 

u can always dye ur hair a nice brown shade like the pic and get clip-in honey pieces too! it might be easier if u can't find a good colorist.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 7, 2009)

i am no hair expert but i hardly think curling will make the alleged blonde highlights come out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i personally don't think it looks bad but it's not the way the pic looks. if you're hair is naturally black it looks like she just lightened it to a sandy brown.
BUT 
i have also heard that the darker your hair is the harder and/or more work it takes to get that blonde in there. like, it just won't instantly be as blonde as you want. don't they have to strip hair or something? i'm not really sure but i think maybe let your hair rest and then go back and try a lighter shade of blonde since your hair was dark to begin with

hope that helps


----------



## Chikky (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_Chikky since you work at a salon/spa maybe you could answer this for me lol When i was searching for the perfect stylist for myself lol i would either call up or go in and say what sort of things i like doing with my hair the colours and type of highlights i wanted and all that then i would ask if they could book me with the best stylist for me.And all i had ever gotton from every  place is and i quote "all our stylists are really good,anyone of them will be great for you"_

 
Uggggh, I hate that answer! It's so... generic. And I know the people on the phone are sounding annoyed; I can HEAR it as I read it. I'm sorry you're going through that. It's frustrating. 

You're right in that not everyone works for EVERYone.

 Quote:

  hmmmm Now i dont mean to sound rude and infact its not rude but not everyone is the best at everything.For example some stylists are there best doing color an highlights and some are there best at cutting and styling,some the best at the natural gorgeous look some with giving that funky and fun and unatural colours and a little wierd hairstyle cuts or some people are great at doing the colour corrections for those of us who go in with some home dye jobs nightmares lol  But you get my point right?  
 
I do. And that is exactly right. People do specialize in those things. 


  Quote:

  So if i describe what i like why wont they ever match me up with the best stylist for ME lol Instead when i asking to be booked with the best stylist for me i always get this almost shocked and offended,well there all great attitude when thats not even what i meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol  
 
Hmm... At our salon we call our stylists by Juniors, Seniors, Master/ Elite. Maybe you can ask next time if the salon you choose has such things, or something similar. I guess I'm unsure WHY they are being difficult. It's their job as receptionist to help you get the best stylist for you; not give you a generic answer. Because guess what? If I talk to someone I don't care HOW long the stylist has been there, but if I don't think they'll mesh, even personality-wise, that person is going to who I think will make them happy. 

Have you tried more than one salon, and they all give you this generic answer? I mean, I would ask for a Master-level stylist who specializes in (name your want: straight hair, long hair, curly hair, etc...)

I hope this helped a bit, but please feel free to ask me anything about this. I guess I'm just confused why someone wouldn't want to help someone find their perfect hair-mate!



...As for everyone's questions about this type of slicing/paneling, i wish I could think of the name of this process! We do it, but I can't think of it. It's a newer thing, I think...


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 8, 2009)

The picture you show as what you want is a synthetic wig so it may not be at all easy to reproduce that kind of colouring on real hair.  It may well be beyond the abilities of the average salon.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_The picture you show as what you want is a synthetic wig so it may not be at all easy to reproduce that kind of colouring on real hair. It may well be beyond the abilities of the average salon._

 
i think that may be true to an extent but i saw a chick yesterday at school that had the exact same look that she wanted that's on the wig. now granted, hers looked a little fried (the girl at school). she has VERY dark hair (could see the roots) so there's no telling how much she actually had to have done to create the look.
i think it can be created. even if it doesn't look just like the wig looks it can at least come close and the job that they did on her hair (thread starter) was not close by any means. i can't even see any highlights. her bangs look lighter than the rest but that's it


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chikky* 

 
_Uggggh, I hate that answer! It's so... generic. And I know the people on the phone are sounding annoyed; I can HEAR it as I read it. I'm sorry you're going through that. It's frustrating. 

You're right in that not everyone works for EVERYone.

I do. And that is exactly right. People do specialize in those things. 


 Hmm... At our salon we call our stylists by Juniors, Seniors, Master/ Elite. Maybe you can ask next time if the salon you choose has such things, or something similar. I guess I'm unsure WHY they are being difficult. It's their job as receptionist to help you get the best stylist for you; not give you a generic answer. Because guess what? If I talk to someone I don't care HOW long the stylist has been there, but if I don't think they'll mesh, even personality-wise, that person is going to who I think will make them happy. 

Have you tried more than one salon, and they all give you this generic answer? I mean, I would ask for a Master-level stylist who specializes in (name your want: straight hair, long hair, curly hair, etc...)

I hope this helped a bit, but please feel free to ask me anything about this. I guess I'm just confused why someone wouldn't want to help someone find their perfect hair-mate!



...As for everyone's questions about this type of slicing/paneling, i wish I could think of the name of this process! We do it, but I can't think of it. It's a newer thing, I think..._

 
I have worked at several different types of salons, and two pretty much MADE us either say, "Oh, they are all awesome!" or "So and So would be PERFECT for you!".  So and So is brand spanking new out of beauty school and has no client retention, or any clients for that matter. They wanted receptionists to fill their books.  I personally did not follow the rules.  I have very curly hair and I know how hard it is to get someone who is good with it-I don't care what a salon says-I have walked out with pyramid head too many times. LOL

The best way to find a good stylist is when you see a gal with hair you like, (and that is similar to yours), ask her where she gets her done. I have given up just calling and asking, because I know their tricks.


----------



## Chikky (Jan 16, 2009)

Guess it kinda depends on where you work, then. I mean, we're all about making sure people get what they want; not just filling books.

We make suggestions, not trick people, just to get them in. I mean, the 'newer' guys and gals have graduated beauty school, but then they have to train and follow a master around for about a year, so they already have a year's experience before they even see a real customer. Most of the time they come from our school, but if not, we all pretty much know every person, so we can guide customers. 

Though once they find their 'match', watch out! They're loyal and will never leave, hehe.  So, if people want a certain person, many times they won't even blink at waiting weeks to get in. We're crazy busy.  

I do agree with asking someone on the street who's done their hair, if need be. That's a good idea.


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

Honestly, I don't see any similarity between your hair now and the picture you brought in. Not to say that your hair does not look good....because it does, but I do recognize it's not at all what you wanted. If I were you I would march right back in there and have them fix it. Good luck!


----------

